# Racial Supremacists



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 28, 2017)

Are you a black white supremacist, or a white black supremacist? What led you to have such beliefs?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 28, 2017)

Either ways, the grey assholes win in the end. I hope you all look forward to an era of darkness and anal probing with no end in sight.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm a firm believer of mulattos being the bright future
make more cute brown women, not war


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 29, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> cute





Somsnosa said:


> brown


Pick one coal burner.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 29, 2017)

I am a post-fascist post-racial neo-pagan kneesocks indie girl. Your question is post-valid.


----------



## Hui (Aug 29, 2017)

You didn't add yellow? RACIST.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 29, 2017)

med/slav supremacist only, i've got no love for (((the eternal anglo))) and his effeminate nordic friends

#dagoprideworldwide motherfucker


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 29, 2017)

When whities and niggers finally go to war the beaner will reign supreme.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Aug 29, 2017)

I believe in harmony for all races...

Except niggers. They need to die.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't mind porkin' black women. White seed + black womb = non-black baby in the eyes of Tariq Nasheed. And according to statistics, interracial marriages with a white husband and black wife far out number those of a black husband and white wife, so therefore black men are a dying breed unless they can put aside their gangbanging ways, quit working toward that rap album that'll sell only a few copies before flopping, and get a real fucking job to preserve the black race.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 30, 2017)

I hate those filthy, fish eating moron Eskimoes


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 30, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> I don't mind porkin' black women. White seed + black womb = non-black baby in the eyes of Tariq Nasheed. And according to statistics, interracial marriages with a white husband and black wife far out number those of a black husband and white wife, so therefore black men are a dying breed unless they can put aside their gangbanging ways, quit working toward that rap album that'll sell only a few copies before flopping, and get a real fucking job to preserve the black race.



I mean, Africa is still pretty black, I don't think they're going anywhere anytime soon.

Maybe after the Chinese colonization...


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 30, 2017)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> I mean, Africa is still pretty black, I don't think they're going anywhere anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe after the Chinese colonization...



Yeah, but they're not American blacks. That's a whole different breed.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 30, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> I don't mind porkin' black women. White seed + black womb = non-black baby in the eyes of Tariq Nasheed. And according to statistics, interracial marriages with a white husband and black wife far out number those of a black husband and white wife, so therefore black men are a dying breed unless they can put aside their gangbanging ways, quit working toward that rap album that'll sell only a few copies before flopping, and get a real fucking job to preserve the black race.


Lol fucking niggers


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 30, 2017)

as we all know, the best race is the human race

remember that when we're fightin the aliens


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 30, 2017)

Serious answer: white, black, yellow, brown and red are just morphs of your basic human adapted to best suit their environment. However, since humans naturally alter the environment to suit their needs the apparent differences between the races are quite insignificant, while non-physical differences, such as temperament and intelligence, are only visible when displayed across a bell curve. If we assume intelligence is the most important quality humans possess then Asians are the clear master race, followed by Jews. On the other hand if we look at long term survivability on a planet with limited resources and a volatile political climate, black people are the most likely to weather the apocalypse because they are physically superior to all races on the average. 

Joke answer: Fuck them niggers.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 30, 2017)

Every time I scroll down the front page I think this is a thread in Food about Racial Supermarkets.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 9, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> Racial Supermarkets.


which one gives the best promotions?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 9, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> which one gives the best promotions?


I know an Asian grocery sorta near me that has their fresh meat buns at buy five get the sixth free.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 9, 2017)

Well, race is a fluid social construct so what I identify as changes with the moon cycles.


----------



## Action Man (Sep 9, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> social construct



Sure, buddy.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 9, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Sure, buddy.



Glad we agree, comrade


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 9, 2017)

The my superior race is obviously the furry race. As I make sure that I must secure the existence of our people and a future for furry children.


----------



## GreyGhost (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't know of i am a Grey Supremacist but sure let's go with that.


----------



## Lensherr (Sep 10, 2017)

What I find interesting is how all of these racial supremacists often work together in pursuit of a common goal (ethnically homogeneous homelands). For example George Lincoln Rockwell had a lot of respect for Malcolm X because they both wanted niggers to go back to Africa IIRC.


----------



## Action Man (Sep 10, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> Glad we agree, comrade



That was sarcasm. If you legitimately think race is a social construct then you are denying the possibility that races that evolved in completely different circumstances ended up developing differently. Races are not equal.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 10, 2017)

Southern Planters and old American Colonial families > European Aristocracy > everyone else.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 10, 2017)

Action Man said:


> That was sarcasm.



I like how you can't pick up sarcasm in other people's posts, but then expect people to pick it up in your own.



Action Man said:


> If you legitimately think race is a social construct then you are denying the possibility that races that evolved in completely different circumstances ended up developing differently.



Racial taxonomy is a social construct. The actual  genetic differences between various groups is not however.



Action Man said:


> Races are not equal.



I would argue there is a greater difference in ability between two people than there would be between races. But that's just me.


----------



## Action Man (Sep 10, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> I would argue there is a greater difference in ability between two people than there would be between races. But that's just me.



Yeah, there must be since you're trying to argue there isn't much of a disparity between races. Look it up, some are smarter than others.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 10, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Yeah, there must be since you're trying to argue there isn't much of a disparity between races. Look it up, some are smarter than others.



>implying I haven't had this discussion dozens of times

come at me bro


----------



## Action Man (Sep 10, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> >implying I haven't had this discussion dozens of times
> 
> come at me bro



if you had to have it more than once then maybe you're just fucking wrong


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 10, 2017)

Action Man said:


> if you had to have it more than once then maybe you're just fucking wrong



Or maybe I'm the kind of person who enjoys debating ideas?

You don't really seem like that kind of person tbh...

Like, I've debated flat earthers multiple times. But under your logic, _I'm_ the one who's wrong.


----------



## Cato (Sep 11, 2017)

Action Man said:


> if you had to have it more than once then maybe you're just fucking wrong



So because Christopher Hitchens argued against the motion that God exists in numerous debates, that's somehow evidence that God therefore exists? lol


----------



## Action Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Cato said:


> So because Christopher Hitchens argued against the motion that God exists in numerous debates, that's somehow evidence that God therefore exists? lol



well better to believe that than be a fucking atheist, lol. Looks like you belong in the Atheist thread.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 11, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Yeah, there must be since you're trying to argue there isn't much of a disparity between races. Look it up, some are smarter than others.



This has been studied extensively since the 1930s, and these differences are largely attributed to stronger factors such as environment, parental involvement, nutrition and availability to healthcare. 

Intelligence isn't an easily defined or quantifiable measurement in Psychology since "intelligence" as we know it is multi-faceted and multi-layered and no current test is capable of accurately measuring all its factors. Saying that X group is smarter than Y group oversimplifies the entire idea of intelligence and doesn't fit with the current model in science.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 11, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> This has been studied extensively since the 1930s, and these differences are largely attributed to stronger factors such as environment, parental involvement, nutrition and availability to healthcare.
> 
> Intelligence isn't an easily defined or quantifiable measurement in Psychology since "intelligence" as we know it is multi-faceted and multi-layered and no current test is capable of accurately measuring all its factors. Saying that X group is smarter than Y group oversimplifies the entire idea of intelligence and doesn't fit with the current model in science.



This happens only rarely but I'm completely with Pikimon on this. This is about all there is to it. 

/thread


----------



## Florence (Sep 11, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Yeah, there must be since you're trying to argue there isn't much of a disparity between races. Look it up, some are smarter than others.


Which is why there have been two black Supreme Court Justices and no Asian ones despite the fact that black people are allegedly less intelligent, right? Oh wait, no.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 12, 2017)

Action Man said:


> well better to believe that than be a fucking atheist



yeah man

just listen and _b e l i e v e_


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 12, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Look it up, some are smarter than others.



I'm assuming you're a member of the dumbest race, right?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 12, 2017)

Action Man said:


> Yeah, there must be since you're trying to argue there isn't much of a disparity between races. Look it up, some are smarter than others.


so are you a black white supremacist or a white black supremacist?


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 12, 2017)

I kinda think Asians are superior tbh


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 13, 2017)

melty said:


> I kinda think Asians are superior tbh



not in penis size


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 13, 2017)

I am a green supremacist. For countless eons us green people have had to suffer against the manipulating Jews, the Black brutes, the degenerate Asians, the cousin fucking Arabs and white people. We have built great wondrous buildings, technology, all of which have been eroded by perfidious Jewish magics. In due time, us green people will awaken and wipe out the untermensch of this Earth.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> not in penis size


Smaller is better tho


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Smaller is better tho



Only a commie would say such a thing


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

I sort of understand white supremacy because white ppl countries are the only ones not living in rivers of their own feces but what's the rationale behind every other flavour of racial supremacy?

Also full disclosure I am no longer a white supremacist ever since I discovered @Melchett existed


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> what's the rationale behind every other flavour of racial supremacy?


 Narcissism, self loathing and a desire to justify being a shitty person in a shitty town in a shitty country by at least being less shitty then your shitty neighbors.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> white ppl countries are the only ones not living in rivers of their own feces



Well according to @AN/ALR56  Brazil is apparently some kind of Aryan German Utopia enclave despite most of Brazil being some sort of variation of this








LazarusOwenhart said:


> Narcissism, self loathing and a desire to justify being a shitty person in a shitty town in a shitty country by at least being less shitty then your shitty neighbors.



I always interpret people who feel that their race is better than others as a way to dodge the fact that they've accomplished literally nothing and have to appropriate the accomplishments of other people for no other reason other than they kinda look the same.

Like I really doubt that people like this






Have too much in common with people like Beethoven, Edison, Curie, and Roosevelt.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Like I really doubt that people like this have too much in common with people like Beethoven, Edison, Curie, and Roosevelt.



Well I can already think of one pretty obvious thing that people who think non-whites are inferior probably had in common with a bunch of white people from the 18th and 19th centuries.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Well I can already think of one pretty obvious thing that people who think non-whites are inferior probably had in common with a bunch of white people from the 18th and 19th centuries.



Yeah but those people were successful in what they did because they were smart, resourceful and educated not because they were white. Claiming superiority because of your race is basically the coward's claim to to success.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Yeah but those people were successful in what they did because they were smart, resourceful and educated not because they were white. Claiming superiority because of your race is basically the coward's claim to to success.



Oh I didn't mean the thing in common was that both groups are white. It's that both groups think niggers are shit.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Oh I didn't mean the thing in common was that both groups are white. It's that both groups think niggers are shit.



Racial hatred in the 18th and 19th century was kind of a default setting for most of the world tho


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Racial hatred in the 18th and 19th century was kind of a default setting for most of the world tho



It still is.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> It still is.



Nah, people are slowly starting to be better to one another and hating eachother for the correct reasons.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Nah, people are slowly starting to be better to one another and hating eachother for the correct reasons.



That's in the USA. The rest of the world is still pretty racially charged, no matter where you go.

I would have said Europe too, but the latest batch of "cultural enrichment" is rapidly changing that


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> That's in the USA. The rest of the world is still pretty racially charged, no matter where you go.
> 
> I would have said Europe too, but the latest batch of "cultural enrichment" is rapidly changing that



I think a big reason for that is that the USA was built out of bits and bobs of other people's culture and we had to confront things like culture clash and racism head on rather than ignore them because it was further from us.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> not in penis size


they'll engineer their penis size or die trying


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Nah, people are slowly starting to be better to one another and hating eachother for the correct reasons.



Most of the world is chinese and indians and they hate you lol.


----------



## DuskEngine (Sep 18, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Well according to @AN/ALR56 Brazil is apparently some kind of Aryan German Utopia enclave despite most of Brazil being some sort of variation of this










Pikimon said:


> I think a big reason for that is that the USA was built out of bits and bobs of other people's culture and we had to confront things like culture clash and racism head on rather than ignore them because it was further from us.



Every settler society or post-colonial multiethnic society has had to confront the same shit and plenty of them have done a better job of it


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 19, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> Every settler society or post-colonial multiethnic society has had to confront the same shit and plenty of them have done a better job of it



Plenty but not most, my country of origin Mexico for example can be downright insensitive and hateful about the racial background of other people (particularly the indigenous) and will blatantly call someone "mayate" or "tinto" to their face.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Plenty but not most, my country of origin Mexico for example can be downright insensitive and hateful about the racial background of other people (particularly the indigenous) and will blatantly call someone "mayate" or "tinto" to their face.



Fuck off patas de chongo.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Fuck off patas de chongo.



Go huff gas abbo


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 19, 2017)

its not about black or white, but more about good race vs bad races


----------

